# Will Sand Damage the Filter



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I have added this very-veryfine Silver Sand to my Tank that is running a Eheim 2217. I observed that everytime my fonts play near the inlet, a little sand is pulled in in to the inlet.

Just wanted to know if the sand getting in to the Filter, will harm / damage it ? If yes, then can I do anything to prevent it ?

Kindly guide me...
Thanks a lot !
Kush


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if your filter has decent filter media, it shouldn't damage your filter. however if the sand is very fine as you say, and when it is drawn into your filter intake by your fish, it could clog your filter and reduce the effectiveness and flow.

the one thing to do is probably remove the very fine sand and go to a standard grade size sand.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Lift the filter intake to several inches above the top of the substrate. Less sand will get into the filter. 
Add a small sponge over the intake strainer. I use the sponges for the aquaclear filters. Something like the size for the AC 50 is about right. Cut an X through one end. You do not need to actually remove any sponge material. Slip this over the intake, and even less sand will get into the filter. 

If this is a planted tank, then once the plants get growing they will protect the filter intake even more.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I had african cichlids a long time ago, and they used to dig in the sand. I had playsand. They ruined my HOB penguin 330. It seems the sand was grinding the metal part of the impeller. So if the sand gets to the impeller, it can do some damage, but will also cause a lot of noise.
If this sand is really fine though, it probably won't cause any damage, but will clog your filter as freydo said.


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Thanks a lot for caring and for the kind help. I'm trying to replace the sand with a coarser one... I'll update you as soon as I do something about this...

Thanks a lot again for all the help !
Kush


----------

